

Let's Play Half-Life Upside Down [video] - Zirro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5VTWEQdVhA

======
Zirro
Games are not the usual fare on Hacker News, but with this creative twist I
believe it would qualify as something hackers (and nostalgic Half-Life fans)
find interesting.

Part two and three are located here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBIZt8Pp31Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBIZt8Pp31Q)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO5_Cv21KsQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO5_Cv21KsQ)

